# Heresy Online and the abv HO



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've noticed a recent trend to refer to Heresy Online as HO. 

This has to stop now. 

If you want to abbreviate our title please call it "Heresy"


________________________________________

*ho 2* Audio Help (hō) Pronunciation Key 
n. _pl._ *hos* 
_Slang_ A prostitute. 

[African American Vernacular English, alteration of *whore*.] 

________________________________________


I urge everyone to report every instance of HO you see via the  button and stop using it. The mods will edit out each one.

*We are not whores.*


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

lmao, i just realised that, it became so automatic. i dont think anyone meant it that way, but still, i see your point Jez


----------



## grimbane40k (Mar 31, 2008)

we prostitute our selfs to GW on almiost a daily basis though, but i get your point


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

can we use HOF as an alternative


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Heresy :wink:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

"Heresy" it is then!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

grimbane40k said:


> we prostitute our selfs to GW on almiost a daily basis though, but i get your point


No, the difference is _we pay them_ for them to f*** us... :wink:

But then again, we're in it for the lurve.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

We could rename the boards... Warhammer Heresy Online... so then we could all be 'The WHO'!!!!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

lol...... i guess.


----------



## grimbane40k (Mar 31, 2008)

that's dr. who to you (so many vowels)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well atleast at the moment if the server goes down we can start playing wild west music and yelling HO-DOWN!! at which point all gangstas run home to check on their sister.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The issue isn't so much the 'ho' thing (though that does annoy the boss), it's mainly recognition.

"I read this cool article on Heresy." sounds better and is easier to google the site with than "I read this cool article on HO." Only people who have been here know what the hell HO means.

Anyone ever been in the chatbox when someone mentions Librarium Online as 'LO' and every damned time someone says "What's LO?"

This is the same thing. If you call the site Heresy people know you're talking about us.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Anyone ever been in the chatbox when someone mentions Librarium Online as 'LO' and every damned time someone says "What's LO?"


You think thats annoying, try using LO on librarium sometimes; I can't even begin to tell you how many times people have asked me what LO meant while on librarium.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

darkreever said:


> You think thats annoying, try using LO on librarium sometimes; I can't even begin to tell you how many times people have asked me what LO meant while on librarium.


LOL, hence the core of the problem, from a realistic standpoint. LO, TO, BnC...people don't know what the hell these things are. But say Warseer and everyone gets that.

The core issue is that abbreviations are bad when we're trying to encourage the site to grow. 

The side issue is that our particular abbreviation sounds either like shorthand for prostitute...or santa clause laughing, so it;s doubly something to avoid.

In hindsight, it was a lot like naming your son Randolph and then realizing too late that Randy isn't a good name to go by in an English school ('randy', of course being British slang for 'horny' for us Americans). But you can always switch to 'Rand' or, maybe 'Dolph' for fans of Universal Soldier


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I like Hespithe's idea. I want to be Pete Townsend!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

If we do change it, it should obviously be Galahad Online. Then at least we can be GO! ;-)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Dude... I think I'm gonna HURLLLLLLLL!

We'd be taken for an online escort service... Gals Online... Ick.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

You got a link for Gals online...................


----------



## Rork (Jan 24, 2007)

There's always H-O...



Jezlad said:


> *We are not whores.*


Have you seen the amount I've put into GW? :wink:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought we fixed this, haha.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Whilst this does'nt affect because I Generally refer to Heresy online as Heresy I had'nt noticed people calling us HO I certainly did'nt make the link to who. I guess its a fair Point Lol Gals online good one


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

So, what did Santa do in this situation?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

'Ho ho ho'


----------



## Skorch (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah.......na
Personally, i think thats taking it a bit far to be politically correct, the term you guys are all thinking of is spelt "Hoe". Yep, same spelling as the farming tool. The fact remains that HO is not Hoe, and seeing as we are reading it, and not saying it, there is no way it can be misunderstood. And, if a person somehow gets offended buy it (And i say somehow becuase its extremely unlikely) they are either (for lack of better words ->) bloody stupid, or just need to be filled in on what it actually means. I don't think this should be compared to the Santa thing, as verbally saying "Ho ho ho" is alot easier to be mis-understood by the common dim-witt, i mean c'mon, does anyone here get offended when Santa rings his bell saying "ho ho ho"?

Anyway, thy will be done.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Skorch said:


> I don't think this should be compared to the Santa thing, as verbally saying "Ho ho ho" is alot easier to be mis-understood by the common dim-witt, i mean c'mon, does anyone here get offended when Santa rings his bell saying "ho ho ho"?


I'm pretty sure somewhere banned their Santas from saying "Ho ho ho" for exactly that reason...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup, the same someones who have also banned intelligent thinking from their own lives.

True idiocy.


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't see a problem with the abrev. HO.

As can be seen from the replies, most people are mature enough not to stoop to the level of children.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Children or not HO sn't going to happen on my watch.


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

It's that kind of reaction that almost guarrantees the use of HO will continue. Once people make a big deal about it a certain element will continue to do it for the reaction. 

It is nigh on impossible to police as well.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

lol, it shall be then heresy


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The issue isn't really maturity. As I said before, the issue is branding.

If you say HO off these boards, people don't know what the hell you're talking about. If you say Heresy or Heresy Online, people get it.

We have this policy *here* not because there's a wash of people making 'ho' jokes or because people here don't know what it means, we have the policy in place here to get people into the habit of saying Heresy. So when they talk about us, they say Heresy.

If we meet in person, and you call me Nathan, I'll ask you to call me Nate or Nathanael, because I don't like being called Nathan. It's not my name.
I'll know who you;'e talking about, and i'm not afraid of 'nathan' jokes, but I'll still ask you to respect my wishes and call me Nate or Nathanael.

Jezlad doesn't like the boards being called HO, for a variety of reasons (all of which have been explained numerous times). It is not our name. Jezlad would like you to call us Heresy or Heresy Online. We thank you to respect his wishes in this matter.

Simple as that.


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

It's one thing to not like something, it is another thing to stop it. I am not saying it should be called HO, I am merely stating that it is unlikely to be stopped. 

Then, as an Aussie, I tend to have a more laid back attitude about namecalling, but if people are offended by HO then by all means stamp it out.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

As has been explained several times, it's got ****-all to do with name-calling.

*Jez*, whose *site this is* wants is to refer to 'Heresy' or 'Heresy Online', not 'H.O.' (that's "aitch owe", not "hoe" anyway), for *brand recognition*.

As it's his site, I think he gets to make the rules. When we all go to your site, and you've given it a name, and we all call it something else, _then_ you get to be laid back about it.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks, Orcy. I'm glad someone else gets it.

As for enforcing it, that's our problem. If you don't think we can enforce it, that's fine. You're not the one who has to. If, however, you want to lend a hand to the staff, do as Jez said and report posts that use HO instead of Heresy and we'll quietly go through and edit it.

No skulls are cracked or banhammers raised. We just go in, edit it, and if we see someone doing it a lot we send a friendly PM explaining things.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

....Emperor's leopard-spotted thong, is it really _that_ much harder to type 'Heresy' than it is to type HO? 

   

:biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

loyalist42 said:


> ....Emperor's leopard-spotted thong, is it really _that_ much harder to type 'Heresy' than it is to type HO?
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


my goodness, yes! You have to type out 6 letters instead of 2, without the time saving that is 'HO' the world might stop spinning....

Anyway HO is the symbol for Hydrogen Peroxide and we dont want to be associated with that now, do we?!


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

Geez, you guys have got your nickers in a twist over it.


----------



## Clicky (May 21, 2008)

It looks like quite the opposite, really. You're the one who keeps insisting that the Heresy staff are offended by it, and are getting worked up over it. Meanwhile the Heresy staff has been patient enough to explaint to you multiple times what the real issue is. 

That's like going up to a skinny guy and saying "You really shouldn't be so upset over being overweight."
"But I'm not fat."
"Jeeze, man, don't get so worked up over it!"
"I'm not worked up, I'm just explaining that I'm not overweight."
"You've obviously got some body image issues, you really shouldn't be so down on yourself."

If you don't think it's a big deal then shut up about it. If you don't think it's worth the time to enforce it then don't bother reporting posts with HO in them.
Don't harass the staff into defending their own policies.


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

Why the personal attack? Can't a guy ask a question without everyone jumping down his throat?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Let's just everyone drop the subject and back away.
You asked your question. It was answered politely and professionally several posts back. 

The responses that came later were a reaction to the subject being pushed too far. If you don't think the issue is important then quit digging at it.

Let's just drop it before things turn nasty.


----------

